# I'm back



## Tclem (Nov 29, 2015)

ok now that I have some blades back from Scott I've been working on this one since yesterday. Finally got one sharp. Shaved hair cut paper and cut right through my shirt and my finger because I thought I would cleaned off some smudges with my shirt. Yeah yrah I'm a moron. Anyway i haven't put scales on it yet because I wanted to try and get it sharp first

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 29, 2015)

Good looking blade .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 30, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Good looking blade .


It's past your bedtime

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 30, 2015)

Was it a good shirt ( favorite )......?
Ripjack13 this is an example of an 
UH - OH or UT - OH Forum which one would be geographicly correct I'm not sure........but the gentleman may have goofed up a favorite shirt........

Tclem I can tell your another one of em here which does some really neat stuff !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 30, 2015)

Really good looking blade Tony!. Nice edge too. Grind lines are nice as well. Keep rockin

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut (Nov 30, 2015)

That's purty. I think that one would look really nice with some buckeye scales and tucked neatly into my Cristmas stocking.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 30, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> That's purty. I think that one would look really nice with some buckeye scales and tucked neatly into my Cristmas stocking.


Something wrong with the site. Everything you wrote is all messed up. Can't read it. Try commenting again please and have a Merry Christmas

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 30, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Something wrong with the site. Everything you wrote is all messed up. Can't read it. Try commenting again please and have a Merry Christmas



I'll try it on his behalf but of course it could ship to me instead.....

That's purty. I think that one would look really nice with some buckeye scales and tucked neatly into my Christmas stocking.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 30, 2015)

Looks sharp! Can't wait to see the scales you attach. Chuck


----------



## ClintW (Nov 30, 2015)

Wow! And you started knifemaking only recently you say?!

Can't wait to see it finished up and the total masterpiece in complete rendition


----------



## Tclem (Nov 30, 2015)

ClintW said:


> Wow! And you started knifemaking only recently you say?!
> 
> Can't wait to see it finished up and the total masterpiece in complete rendition


Thanks. I'm still under a dozen knifes so far


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I'll try it on his behalf but of course it could ship to me instead.....
> 
> hifjepg m2405 %$#B *&^%65 ok;ljk 0-9-8 )(*&8754 657...}}]++-8$66 98 hjgjgfd jkgiug ijhouyREWQ poiJ K:hjh 095.




I see what's going on here. There's a setting that needs to be adjusted. Lemme flip a switch...be right back...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> That's purty. I think that one would look really nice with some buckeye scales and tucked neatly into ripjack's Christmas stocking.



There we go...all set.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Strider (Nov 30, 2015)

That is a good progress! I am sorry about the shirt, but to prevent such accidents, you can send it to me. I resemble a hobo, so no one will notice

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Nov 30, 2015)

Strider said:


> That is a good progress! I am sorry about the shirt, but to prevent such accidents, you can send it to me. I resemble a hobo, so no one will notice


Well I had it sharp but after I put the scales on it and fooled around with it it seemed dulled and I took off 1/4" trying to sharpen it again so I end up throwing it away.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2015)

That hair stick design appears to be very dangerous - back to the drawing board.


----------



## Tclem (Nov 30, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That hair stick design appears to be very dangerous - back to the drawing board.


Think my knife days are numbered. Lol I suck. Oh well. At least I've got a new belt grinder


----------



## Final Strut (Nov 30, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Well I had it sharp but after I put the scales on it and fooled around with it it seemed dulled and I took off 1/4" trying to sharpen it again so I end up throwing it away.



Ever hear of a wet stone?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Think my knife days are numbered. Lol I suck. Oh well. At least I've got a new belt grinder



Horse feathers that knife is nice. They get better every time. When you improve with each one you are bound to achieve greatness whether you want to or not.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 30, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Well I had it sharp but after I put the scales on it and fooled around with it it seemed dulled and I took off 1/4" trying to sharpen it again so I end up throwing it away.



Pics or it didn't happen

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tclem (Nov 30, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> Ever hear of a wet stone?


Yeah but I suck at that also. Lol


----------



## Final Strut (Nov 30, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Yeah but I suck at that also. Lol



Send them all to me. I sharpen them up on a stone for you. I will even do it with a no return guarantee.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 30, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Pics or it didn't happen




I've never been able to sharpen a knife. Lol oh well just some steel and wood

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 30, 2015)

All still fixable Tony! It was too good of a blade to give up that easy. What kind of wood?


----------



## Tclem (Nov 30, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> All still fixable Tony! It was too good of a blade to give up that easy. What kind of wood?


Stabilized maple Burl. I've don't taken off a 1/4" trying to sharpen it again. I'm better at pens. Lol


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 30, 2015)

Looks a lot better! You must have listened, when you came by and I demonstrated grinding a blade. Just keep watching that thin black line and it won't be long before it get a lot easier.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 30, 2015)

Nice grind Tony!!! Keep at it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 30, 2015)

I really hope you're kidding about throwing it away. If nothing else it's a great toolbox knife.


----------



## Tclem (Nov 30, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I really hope you're kidding about throwing it away. If nothing else it's a great toolbox knife.


Lol I didn't think of that. Oh well I got aggravated I couldn't get it sharp and wasted two sheets of kydex trying to make a sheath so I just threw it all in the garbage. Think I'll stick with pens and sticks


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 1, 2015)

Man that's neat !!!!!


----------



## frankp (Dec 2, 2015)

@Tclem I don't know if you're serious about your frustrations or joking. Either way, some folks gave you some very good advice in another thread about knives. Slow down. step away from them for a couple weeks and do some other projects. Come back to it and you'll find it's not nearly so "awful" to you as it may feel right now. You clearly have skill. It's time to hone it (no pun intended) and that takes time and patience. Put it down for a bit and come back with fresh eyes (and no cuts) to find your excitement again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 2, 2015)

frankp said:


> @Tclem I don't know if you're serious about your frustrations or joking. Either way, some folks gave you some very good advice in another thread about knives. Slow down. step away from them for a couple weeks and do some other projects. Come back to it and you'll find it's not nearly so "awful" to you as it may feel right now. You clearly have skill. It's time to hone it (no pun intended) and that takes time and patience. Put it down for a bit and come back with fresh eyes (and no cuts) to find your excitement again.


I get frustrated with anything that doesn't go right. Lol. I'll get it. I'm working on bowls and other Christmas gifts right now and I'll get back to it next week. I always did the knife out of the garbage and work on it some more. After I cool down.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 2, 2015)

zuse your grunt call when you are frustrated. Grunt..grunt..grunt.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 2, 2015)

Oh Lord ! dont throw that knife out...........! way to cool ! .......gotta agree with ironman123.... grunts and jesters relieves the stress , ya can even put ya a little step together , anybody watch'n just thinks your happy dance'n

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

